# Problems with freebsd-update, did I make a mistake?



## parcival (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I have here FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3. For FreeBSD Security Advisories patches I made *freebsd-update fetch install*. Afterwards I generated world and kernel with *make buildworld buildkernel installkernel* (with reboot) and an *uname-mrs* resulted in the following "FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p5 i386".

Interestingly enough, I received the message from cron last night (*freebsd-update fetch*).


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.2-RELEASE-p5:
/boot/kernel/kernel
```

After *freebsd-updateinstall*, I had my old p3 Kernel again and this information.


```
The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree
```

Why?

Thanks for any assistance.
parcival


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

None of the security updates between p3 and p5 updated the kernel. Hence it'll still show as p3.


----------



## parcival (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi SirDice,

OK, but why I get after *buildworld* and *kernel* a "FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-*p5* i386" and after *freebsd-update install* a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-*p3* i386?

And why is there this message, is there a solution in addition?

```
The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

parcival said:
			
		

> Hi SirDice,
> OK, but why i get after buildworld and kernel a "FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-*p5* i386"


The kernel was rebuilt with an updated newver.sh.



> and after *freebsd-update* install a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-*p3* i386?


The update replaced the kernel because it's hash didn't coincide with the one distributed by freebsd-update(8)



> And why is there this message, is there a solution in addition?


Because you've been mixing a source update with a binary update. Stick to one or the other.


----------



## parcival (Dec 28, 2011)

SirDice,
Thanks for your exact explanations. But i am now somewhat confused with the different patch Versions **p3* and **p5*.
What now is the correct way, in order to get the Kernel with most current FreeBSD Security Advisories patches?

*freebsd-update fetch install* or *make buildworld buildkernel installkernel*

Are most current "FreeBSD Security Advisories patches" contained in both versions (p3,p5)? And are the two versions identical? And can therefore with *freebsd-update fetch install* "FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p3 i386" use?

And please explain somewhat more exactly which I must do, so that this message is not any longer generated.

```
The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree
```

Thanks again for your time


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

Both are proper procedures. The 'problem' with freebsd-update(8) is that if the kernel isn't replaced the version number doesn't change. The version numbers p3, p4, etc. are stored in the kernel.


----------

